# Eggleston Nest Box



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking for a picture and size of an Eggleston style nest box. I have searched this site, and while there is an old post, the picture has been removed.

Anyone have another?

Thanks


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

maybe this will help you??

http://www.ebooksread.com/authors-e...quab-culture-covering-every-phase-o-lgg.shtml


----------

